# Color at the Gorge



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

Decided to make 1 last trip to Flaming Gorge. Invited a couple guys who were novice fisherman at best. Left the Buckboard ramp about 630 headed south toward Breeze Hill and got the lines down to 45' and within 5 minutes Victor had his 1st fresh water fish ever
[attachment=7:3ffdxvhl]big one.JPG[/attachment:3ffdxvhl]
Fishing was not red hot like some of the locals had reported but it was steady, we lost a couple before Shane got his 1st to the net
[attachment=6:3ffdxvhl]shane.JPG[/attachment:3ffdxvhl]
Managed to boat a couple smaller ones that were released before we put this guy in the cooler
[attachment=5:3ffdxvhl]koke.JPG[/attachment:3ffdxvhl]
Weather was perfect with just a slight breeze and very few other boats
[attachment=4:3ffdxvhl]north.JPG[/attachment:3ffdxvhl]
Lost a few more keepers so I decided I better show the newbies how it was done so when the next bite knocked the line off the downrigger I left the wheel and grabbed the rod, he ended up being one of the biggest of the day and my only fish landed
[attachment=3:3ffdxvhl]another one.JPG[/attachment:3ffdxvhl]
After a few more in the livewell we decided we better get an exact count, with 4 on the boat we could keep 12 and the 4 of us had different counts, pulled the fish out and we had 10, whew!!!
[attachment=1:3ffdxvhl]counting fish.JPG[/attachment:3ffdxvhl] 
It was only 9am and we had plenty of time for 2 more
Finished out our limits with 2 more about this size
[attachment=2:3ffdxvhl]victor.JPG[/attachment:3ffdxvhl]
Decided to call it a day early rather than try deeper for pups or go shallow for rainbows and besides I still had 45 minutes to 1 hour of filleting to do at the cleaning station
[attachment=0:3ffdxvhl]cleaning station.JPG[/attachment:3ffdxvhl]
Some of the bigger males are starting to turn color, looks like this will be my last Gorge trip of the year. It was a great year up there and I can only hope next year is just as good. I will go back late October and try to put a hurt on the Kokanee killing Burbot.
We found most of the fish yesterday right around 50'. Pink was slow early so we switched to green and did good but pink picked up later in the morning. I would it was 50/50 green vs pink squids. We used the large size dodgers as I believe late in the year they tend to attract the larger fish


----------



## hattrick (Aug 29, 2011)

Looks like you have that place dialed in. Great pictures.


----------



## ibfishing (Jul 25, 2012)

Sounds like the gorge was "hot" enough... good job.. thxs


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Kokanee are turning color early at several reservoirs this year.
At least to me.
Good looking catch you have there.
Gotta love the Gorge.


----------



## MuleyCrazy (Jun 6, 2010)

Sweet report and great pics.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Nice. 45 mins for just those fish.....man you better not get into white bass! Excellent Gorge report and not bad at all for taking along newbies. Thaks for the detailed report.


----------



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

tye dye twins said:


> Nice. 45 mins for just those fish.....man you better not get into white bass!


Under 4 minutes per trout for (2) completely trimmed up boneless fillets is a kick %[email protected] time. And as for white bass I have done 1000's.
But I'm sure somebody with your fishing skills could teach me a thing or 2 :roll: :roll:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice, Hockey! Those are pigs and I'm turning green.

45 minutes for all those fish is great. Quite a bit more meat per fish vs white bass.


----------



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

Thanks LOAH
You get get out there next year with me and AFdude


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

hockey said:


> &#8230;.But I'm sure somebody with your fishing skills could teach me a thing or 2 :roll: :roll:


 

Nice haul hockey. That'll be some good eating right there.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

hockey said:


> Thanks LOAH
> You get get out there next year with me and AFdude


That would be great.


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Wow what the Heck!!!. spawning colors already. You guys did good, those Fish look great.


----------



## Narient (Jan 9, 2011)

Wow! Those are some lovely fish, ya got there. One of these days, I'll convince myself to make the time to get up there.


----------

